# Diet Plate



## Carina1962 (Nov 2, 2010)

Has anyone got one of these?  they seem quite expensive, where can I get one cheapish?


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 2, 2010)

Sorry, I just can't resist! 

Isn't a diet plate simply an empty dish?

Andy


----------



## Jennywren (Nov 2, 2010)

The cheapest one of these i can find is here http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=467128533&pf_rd_i=468294 although i would be curious to know why the male plate is a penny cheaper lol . At these sorts of prices id be tempted to take an old plate and mark it out with a marker pen


----------



## Steff (Nov 2, 2010)

A little cheaper here and free p&p x

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/DIET-PLATE-FE...eauty_Dieting_Slimming_ET&hash=item2c58860718


----------



## Carina1962 (Nov 2, 2010)

Andy HB: that made me smile  one of these days i will lose weight lol!

thanks for your links, will save up my pennies


----------



## HelenM (Nov 2, 2010)

While you're saving up, theres a lot of visual help on portion sizes at this website.
The plate is a 9inch one and it's based on a 1400 calorie diet.
http://www.extension.uidaho.edu/diabetesplate/planning/plate_lunch.html


----------

